# Atheris ceratophora



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

very ticked of male


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

not a dwa owner but i like to look at them, this is a very nice shot of your (dont shoot me if im wrong) eyelash pit viper :2thumb:


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

ryanking045 said:


> not a dwa owner but i like to look at them, this is a very nice shot of your (dont shoot me if im wrong) eyelash pit viper :2thumb:


I wont shoot you but its not an Eyelash Viper (south american) its a type of african bush viper


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

Naturally Wild said:


> I wont shoot you but its not an Eyelash Viper (south american) its a type of african bush viper


I thought i'd be wrong lol, its a nice snake either way


----------

